# Torf im Teich und die Wirkung



## Mattis (12. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit Torf im Teich gemacht?

Soll ja ganz gut bei Schwebealgen helfen

Doch wie lange darf man Torf im Wasser belassen?Bis die Algen weg sind oder dauerhaft?

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten

Lieben Gruss Matthias


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Torf im Teich und die Wirkung*

Hallo Matthis,

Torf kenn ich eher als Mittel zur PH-Wert-Regulierung - wir hatten da vor kurzem einen Fall: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25775/?q=torf


----------



## scholzi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Torf im Teich und die Wirkung*

Hi Matti und Elschen......
Aus dem Torf entsteht durch Bakterien Huminsäure und diese färbt das Wasser bräunlich!
Durch diese Färbung werden für die Alge wichtige Sonnenlichtspektren entzogen!
Und Säure (Hminsäure) senkt natürlich auch den PH-Wert.


> Doch wie lange darf man Torf im Wasser belassen


das kommt auf deine Karbonathärte an, wenn deine KH unter 5 liegt, würde ich das nicht einsetzen.


----------



## Mattis (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Torf im Teich und die Wirkung*

Hi Scholzi und Blumenelse

Werde dann mal den KH-Wert bestimmen lassen und ggf. Torf reinhängen.

Geht denn die braunfärbung nach entfernen des Torfs auch wieder weg?Wäre ja schade wenn nicht

Grüsse euch Matthias


----------



## scholzi (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Torf im Teich und die Wirkung*

Hi.....
Und wass passiert dann mit den Algen wenn sie abgestoben sind...? Vergammeln wieder zu Nährstoff für neue Algen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16760
Nach entfernen des Torfs wird die Braunfärbung langsam schwächer....


----------



## Bebel (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Torf im Teich und die Wirkung*

Hallo Matthias

Ich würde keinen Torf in den Teich hängen, du hast ja keinen Moorteich sondern einen Fischteich.
Ich war am Anfang auch sehr ungeduldig und habe alles mögliche probiert um die Algen weg zu bekommen. Darunter waren auch Gerstenstrohpellets, die färben das Wasser auch, sollen aber angeblich keine Auswirkungen auf die Wasserwerte haben. 

Das einzige Ergebnis was ich hatte, war grüne Brühe die jetzt auch noch braun gefärbt war. 

Ich habe den Sack dann irgendwann wieder raus geschmissen und es hat echt lange gedauert bis die Farbe wieder weg war, manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, das Wasser hat heute noch eine leichte Bernsteinfärbung.

Das einzige was gegen Algen wirkt ist eine ausreichende Bepflanzung, ein guter Filter (wenn man Fische hat) und viel, viel Geduld.

LG Bebel


----------

